# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الجزائري

## دكتور سامح

*[align=center]* *
الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبيةوزارة العدل* *
قانون الإجراءات الجزائية 


الأمر رقم 66-155 المؤرخ في 18 صفر عام 1386 هـ الموافق 8 يونيو سنة 1966 يتضمن قانون الإجراءات الجزائية المعدل والمتمم[1][1]. 
إن رئيس الحكومة، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، 
بناء على تقرير وزير العدل، حامل الأختام، 
وبعد الاطلاع على الأمر رقم 65-278 المؤرخ في 22 رجب عام 1385 الموافق 16 نوفمبر سنة 1965 والمتضمن التنظيم القضائي، 
كود القانون في الملفات المرفقة 


[/align]*

----------


## nouba65

Merci pour les grands efforts que vous faites et bonne continuation
nouba65

----------

